# Info on buying Q7 from US and Ship to europe



## PaliAudi (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey all,
Friend of mind wants to buy a Q7 from the U.S. and ship to to Europe.
I thought it wasn't a good idea but his reasoning was that the US dollar is weak to the Euro and would actually save him $$$.
I am trying to tell him that he is better off getting it from there plus he would have more choice of options. 
Please give me your opinions and insight...
Does this make sense in anyway?
Thanks...


----------



## Giro (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Info on buying Q7 from US and Ship to europe (PaliAudi)*

This is actually more common than you think nowadays. The key detail is that you cannot ship a brand new car to Europe from the dealership. The vehicle needs to be considered used. So the scenario looks like this. Your friend pays the dealership for the vehicle. The vehicle is put in your name, for example, and you get to drive it home. It's officially considered used at this point. You then sell it to your friend for $1 and he arranges for all of the shipping, etc. My dealership has recently sold 3 vehicles to a gentlemen from Finland this way.


----------



## squishacorn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Info on buying Q7 from US and Ship to europe (Giro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giro* »_This is actually more common than you think nowadays. The key detail is that you cannot ship a brand new car to Europe from the dealership. The vehicle needs to be considered used. So the scenario looks like this. Your friend pays the dealership for the vehicle. The vehicle is put in your name, for example, and you get to drive it home. It's officially considered used at this point. You then sell it to your friend for $1 and he arranges for all of the shipping, etc. My dealership has recently sold 3 vehicles to a gentlemen from Finland this way.

What about doing this in reverse? I know it is going to cost some serious $$$ to buy a car in Europe and ship it here to the U.S., but the fact is Audi just isn't offering the specs I want over here. I'm looking to buy a 3.0 TDI A5 and the same of the Q5. What's the process for this?


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

go to audi website in a specific european country and compare prices. u.s. prices are at least 30-40 if not more % cheaper. so it's way worth to ship car back to eu but not so cheap to buy it in eu and bring it to u.s. unless you are referring to euro delivery, but that works differently. you can't buy a euro specific car on euro delivery and bring it to u.s. it has to be u.s. specific model.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Info on buying Q7 from US and Ship to europe (squishacorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *squishacorn* »_
What about doing this in reverse? I know it is going to cost some serious $$$ to buy a car in Europe and ship it here to the U.S., but the fact is Audi just isn't offering the specs I want over here. I'm looking to buy a 3.0 TDI A5 and the same of the Q5. What's the process for this?



I'm not sure this is even possible, but if it is, its gonnaa cost you hundreds of thousands of dollars.
Linder


----------



## Aliel (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Info on buying Q7 from US and Ship to europe (PaliAudi)*

I got my father's Q7 3.6 from the US from http://www.newcarfrom.us and got it shipped to Germany. Then we drove it from Germany to Albania. Nicely equipped it ended up costing us around 44000 EUR including transportation and customs clearance fee. From my local dealership the 3.0 TDI started at 56000 EUR and it had way less options than the US version. So it saved us around 12000 EUR from getting it this way. 
The company deals with everything for you but you would have to pay for the car in advance. Also the titles states that the car is brand new so taxes were lower. 
One problem that we faced with the car is the radio reception. We can't seem to tune to the regional frequencies because the US version only tunes to lets say 100.1 MHz and not 100 even. If anybody knows a solution please chime in.


----------



## Lord Hemming (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Info on buying Q7 from US and Ship to europe (Aliel)*

I know on VW's you use VAGCOM to change the radio to EU specification. I plan to ship my R32 from the USA to EU next summer, I can change my NAV from USA to UK frequencies via VAGCOM.


----------

